# New Gheenoe



## skippy (Dec 30, 2006)

Been a long time coming but thanks to Kabong I bought his very nice Gheenoe. See pic!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats. Now reserve a camp site for the Big Gheenoe Rally. You can get more info on the CG forum.


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Congrats! Nice rig.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice skiff!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet ride, welcome aboard.
Weedy


----------



## skippy (Dec 30, 2006)

Was able to take her out on Memorial day in Cocoa Beach. I did not get any time to fish since I motored to a buddies house on a canal and went on his boat around the Island. I did go into the shallow areas and this thing would motor along where my flats boat would not pole. I still think it draws alot but with me on the back, a 4 stroke and the gas tank there might not be any other way. 

Beaver tail boats says they draft 4 inches poling, I'd like the gheenoe to do the same. Might move the gas up front but its only a 3 gal tank. 

Really like the 4 stroke even if it is heavier than 2's, the lack of sound is a big thing for me when putting around. Also might put a trolling motor on it but still thinking about it.

And oh yes a decal maybe.


----------

